# 6mo too big for backward facing car seat?



## AaronsMommy (Nov 18, 2007)

My ds is 26 weeks old, is very tall, has wide shoulders and seems like he is ready to outgrow his infant car seat. He has never minded riding in the car, but now that he is bigger he gets upset when I strap him in. Everything I have read says he needs to be a year before he can ride in a "Toddler-style" seat that faces forward.

What do I do between now and a year if he's too big for the infant seat but isn't older enough for the forward-facing toddler seat?


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

you need to buy a convertible seat that rearfaces as well as forward faces. he should be RF as long as possible.

how much does he weigh? what infant seat do you have? most infant seats are outgrown at 22 pounds or when the top of the head is within 1" of the top of the hard shell, whichever comes first.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Get a convertible seat that goes rear facing and forward facing.

Examples would be the Britax Roundabout or Marathon. There are others that are less expensive if that is an issue, but those are the ones I know the name of


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We got the Cosco Scenera, apparently it's very inexpensive in the States.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My DS was huge, he outgrew the bucket seat by 4 months. We have a Britax and it will RF until 33 lbs.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. Convertible. I would look at britax marathon or boulevard personally.

-Angela


----------



## glamazon (Mar 29, 2006)

my dd got uncomfy in her infant one at 4 months.
we have the britax blvd rear facing right now....much better!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep! Definitely a convertible carseat. As several previous posters have said, Britax makes very good convertible car seats with high rear-facing weight limits AND high seat backs so that the child will not outgrow the seat by height too quickly either.

Other good options are the Sunshine Kids Radian (if it will fit rear-facing in your car) and the Cosco Scenera (a good low-cost seat.)

My DS outgrew his Graco SnugRide at 4.5 months.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glamazon* 
my dd got uncomfy in her infant one at 4 months.
we have the britax blvd rear facing right now....much better!

Ditto


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Another vote for Britax. Our LO is 20 months old and still rear-facing. She will be rear-facing until she reaches the weight limit (33 lbs).


----------



## JenLiz (Sep 17, 2006)

children should rear face for as long as possible.




this will show you examples of crash tests for both...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety


----------



## AaronsMommy (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. JenLiz - the video was great, I sent it to all my Mommy friends!

I went to Babies R Us and looked at the Britax (which are quite expensive) but the salesperson said that Britax scored second in safety ratings to a Safety 1st car seat (which they don't carry.) I've looked all over the web but can't find any information on recent car seat safety ratings (specifically for convertible car seats.) Can anyone send me in the right direction?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

There ARE no safety ratings. Britax is the best out there IMO. The radian is another good high limit seat, but it has installation problems in some cars.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Right, like Angela said there are no safety ratings, unfortunately. They all have to pass the same tests, so one seat is no safer than the next.

You'll want a seat that harnesses past 40 pounds. Otherwise, you'll be buying a new seat in 2-3 years when your child outgrows the harness.

You'll also want a seat with high top slots, so it will fit your child longer.

I would recommend that you look at these seats:
Britax Boulevard, RF to 33 lbs, FF to 65, ~$280
Britax Maraton, RF to 33 lbs, FF to 65, ~$220
Recaro Como, RF to 35 lbs, FF to 70, ~$250

Sunshine Kids Radian 65, RF to 33 lbs, FF to 65, ~$180
Fisher Price Safe Voyage Deluxe, RF to 33 lbs FF to 55, ~$130
Evenflo Triumph Advance, RF to 35 pounds FF to 50, ~$130

ETA: And keep him RF to the limits of whichever seat you chose


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
They all have to pass the same tests, so one seat is no safer than the next.

Personally I would say that no one seat is PROVEN safer than the next. I personally believe that there are some seats that are safer than others.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Personal beliefs or no, as a tech I cannot and will not say that one seat is safer than the next.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Just the fact that our Britax seats have steel parts and thicker plastic convinces me they're much safer than the flimsy plastic ones I used to buy my kids before I discovered Britax. That said, if I absolutely couldn't afford a Britax, then I would look for one that rear-faces a good long time and has taller shoulder harness heights since my kids tend to outgrow seat in height LONG before weight.


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
you need to buy a convertible seat that rearfaces as well as forward faces. he should be RF as long as possible.









:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
Just the fact that our Britax seats have steel parts and thicker plastic convinces me they're much safer than the flimsy plastic ones I used to buy my kids before I discovered Britax. That said, if I absolutely couldn't afford a Britax, then I would look for one that rear-faces a good long time and has taller shoulder harness heights since my kids tend to outgrow seat in height LONG before weight.

Which is exactly why I posted several different options, in various price ranges.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Personal beliefs or no, as a tech I cannot and will not say that one seat is safer than the next.

One advantage to not being a tech.
















-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
One advantage to not being a tech.
















-Angela

Yeah....okay...


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

I thought I"d read that the new line of Fisher Price seats are designed/made by Britax, and have the same safety features but without the "deluxe" options like extra soft straps, the hooks on the sides to stow straps, etc.

I know that I used a Fisher-Price Safe Embrace with both my kids, and I was very pleased with its quality and safety. At the time, FP were the only folks other than Britax using the EPS foam and easy belt routing, etc.

Britax are very well designed, but you can get a well-designed, safe, seat, for a lot less, because a lot of the Britax price is, IMO, "cushy" stuff like designer colored seat covers, strap pads, etc.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
I thought I"d read that the new line of Fisher Price seats are designed/made by Britax, and have the same safety features but without the "deluxe" options like extra soft straps, the hooks on the sides to stow straps, etc.

I know that I used a Fisher-Price Safe Embrace with both my kids, and I was very pleased with its quality and safety. At the time, FP were the only folks other than Britax using the EPS foam and easy belt routing, etc.

Britax are very well designed, but you can get a well-designed, safe, seat, for a lot less, because a lot of the Britax price is, IMO, "cushy" stuff like designer colored seat covers, strap pads, etc.

There is ONE fisher price seat that is made by britax. And it doesn't have all the safety features.

And IMO there are VERY few seats on the market with the safety features and track record of britax. And none of them are significantly cheaper than britax.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
I thought I"d read that the new line of Fisher Price seats are designed/made by Britax, and have the same safety features but without the "deluxe" options like extra soft straps, the hooks on the sides to stow straps, etc.

I know that I used a Fisher-Price Safe Embrace with both my kids, and I was very pleased with its quality and safety. At the time, FP were the only folks other than Britax using the EPS foam and easy belt routing, etc.

Britax are very well designed, but you can get a well-designed, safe, seat, for a lot less, because a lot of the Britax price is, IMO, "cushy" stuff like designer colored seat covers, strap pads, etc.

Yes, currently only the Fisher Price Safe Voyage Deluxe is currently being made. It's basically a no-frills Marathon. But, it only harnesses to 55 pounds, has no RF tether, and has different LATCH clips as well. But, it has a very nice price tag and is a great seat for the money!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't think any Fisher Price seats are being made now, they have all been discontinued. You can still buy the Fisher Price Safe Voyage at some places and the Fisher Price booster (like the old Britax Starriser). I'm not sure the infant seat ever came out.

Oh, and people at BRU know about as much about carseats as beef farmers know about being vegan.







I wouldn't listen to anything they say about seats, EVER! I definitely agree w/ aurora and look at a seat that harnesses past 40#. There is one more, but the straps slots are only about 15.5" so would be outgrown before the others mentioned, but it's only $99 (though I saw a repackage tonight at Target for $70), the Titan Dlx. RF 5-35# and ff 20-50#.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Car seats all meet the same safety (crash test) standards with one exception. If it says it has "TSIP" (true side impact protection), it has also been tested in side impacts (versus front impact singularly), hence with that additional test, can be said to be in fact "safer".


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
One advantage to not being a tech.
















-Angela

And there are how many more advantages?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
And there are how many more advantages?
















You might not know as much so you don't get as mad when people don't listen to you and really don't care? That's all I got.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
You might not know as much so you don't get as mad when people don't listen to you and really don't care? That's all I got.









There are times when I wish I could say what is really on my mind. Here. And IRL.














:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
And there are how many more advantages?


























Yeah, in my next life when I don't have littles at home I'll probably do the classes.... but hey, all I'm interested in now is making sure MY kids are in safe seats installed correctly.... I have no current interest in learning every seat and install configuration on the market....










-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Yeah, in my next life when I don't have littles at home I'll probably do the classes.... but hey, all I'm interested in now is making sure MY kids are in safe seats installed correctly.... I have no current interest in learning every seat and install configuration on the market....










-Angela

Lightweight!







I love new seats and figuring out a challenge. I saw the Orbit travel system last night and took pics and wrote a whole post on it. Can we say, GEEK!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
.... I have no current interest in learning every seat and install configuration on the market....










-Angela

Oh come on Angela. You *know* you do.







I need to come see you and we could go shopping to play around with car seats.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I saw the Orbit travel system last night and took pics and wrote a whole post on it. Can we say, GEEK!


I wasn't going to say anything, but.........


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
Oh come on Angela. You *know* you do.







I need to come see you and we could go shopping to play around with car seats.









Nah.... the crappy seats would just piss me off....







The cool seats- sure!

Dh and I were talking the other day- remember the proto-type seat that was in the news a few years back that was built with gyroscopes so that it would rotate in an accident? Thing was HUGE...

now THAT would be cool to play with...









-Angela


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Dh and I were talking the other day- remember the proto-type seat that was in the news a few years back that was built with gyroscopes so that it would rotate in an accident? Thing was HUGE...

now THAT would be cool to play with...









-Angela

If I am thinking of the same one you are, wasn't that the American Inventor winner? Yeah.....I don't know if we'll ever see the light of day on that seat. Too cost and vehicle compatibility prohibitive.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
If I am thinking of the same one you are, wasn't that the American Inventor winner? Yeah.....I don't know if we'll ever see the light of day on that seat. Too cost and vehicle compatibility prohibitive.









Yeah, that was it. That would be so cool.... sigh.

Dh and I were having a lengthy discussion on the physics of crashes and how that would be ideal (to transfer the directional motion into circular motion...)

maybe one day....

-Angela


----------

